# Outcome arrival at the local office



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Can you please share your experience - 
How long did it take to get the outcome at the office of application since you got a SMS stating that your Temporary residence application is finalised?

My fiancée got an SMS last Friday and DHA website is stating code=104.
We just can not wait to have the outcome in her passport


----------



## bholaliki (Apr 14, 2014)

Spiggles said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can you please share your experience -
> How long did it take to get the outcome at the office of application since you got a SMS stating that your Temporary residence application is finalised?
> ...


Lucky you...when did you submit application. good luck


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

It too 3 weeks for my wifes visa to arrive at paarl after she received her sms


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

bholaliki said:


> Lucky you...when did you submit application. good luck


Thank you.:fingerscrossed: She applied in March 2014.



capetonian101 said:


> It too 3 weeks for my wifes visa to arrive at paarl after she received her sms


3 weeks! Did she manage to find out the result before she got the visa in her passport?


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Spiggles said:


> Thank you.:fingerscrossed: She applied in March 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 weeks! Did she manage to find out the result before she got the visa in her passport?


All of our previous VISAs were ready in 5 days.

To know the outcome you will have to go to the office of application and they will tell you if it was approved or not. You can also, with a bit of luck, call your office of application.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Skilled said:


> All of our previous VISAs were ready in 5 days.
> 
> To know the outcome you will have to go to the office of application and they will tell you if it was approved or not. You can also, with a bit of luck, call your office of application.


Thanks Skilled.
I contacted Pretoria call centre today, but they said they can't give us the result over the phone.
We will try to go to the office of application to ask the result tomorrow.


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

spiggles said:


> thank you.:fingerscrossed: She applied in march 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 weeks! Did she manage to find out the result before she got the visa in her passport?


at week 2 when we went into the office here in paarl they said the visa were approved but not here yet.the next week we went she got it


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Usually a few days to 1 month. If longer than that, other action is necessary.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

capetonian101 said:


> at week 2 when we went into the office here in paarl they said the visa were approved but not here yet.the next week we went she got it


Thanks capetonian101, we went to the office of application to ask the outcome this morning, and surprise surprise... they already had the Sticker and now my fiancée got it in her passport! 



LegalMan said:


> Usually a few days to 1 month. If longer than that, other action is necessary.


Thanks Legalman for the advice!


----------



## bholaliki (Apr 14, 2014)

Spiggles said:


> Thank you.:fingerscrossed: She applied in March 2014.
> 
> 
> Congratulations to both you and your wife. I applied in Feb 2014 and it only went to code 102 yesterday...at least i am happy that it was not lost


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

bholaliki said:


> Congratulations to both you and your wife. I applied in Feb 2014 and it only went to code 102 yesterday...at least i am happy that it was not lost


Thanks bholaliki, I suggest you to take it up with immigration lawyers to compel DHA to issue your visa soon - they can also file a class action. 
We know how stressful it is to wait for a visa so long... Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------

